# Compak k8 Fresh - Burr replacement & Other Parts



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi all, quick query. Where is best place to source original burrs or cost effective aftermarket burrs?

im also looking to try and source a lower portafilter holder as my current one is a little misshaped?

where is the best place to source these parts.

Im really struggling to find information to help with changing things like burrs or even videos as most show the k10 fresh with conics and not k8 Fresh.

Any help or links are appreciated.

Machine was first used in 2013 if that helps with model spec, I believe it's the original incarnation of the k8 fresh.

Regarda

Nick


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

I am sure you've looked but is this the item? https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/compak-83mm-red-burr-set.html, I am basing that on this http://www.compak.es/en/k8-silenzio.php? and this https://www.coffeetec.com/Compak_OnDemand_K_8_Grinder_p/20-compak-fresh-k8.htm

If BB can't supply I am sure they can point you in the right direction.

Sorry I can't be more specific, I have no experience just using the resources I have found helpful so far.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks for this @jerbla. I have contacted BB and am awaiting their reply as they said they will email Compak direct.

I had seen the redspeed ones but only wanted an original burrset, this is a second grinder and used rarely so didnt want the cost in all honesty.

Thanks again for the help. Appreciated.


----------

